# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή για τα gouldian

## Cristina

Καλησπέρα! Βλέποντας την κατάσταση του φτερώματος των τεσσάρων πουλιών μου και ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο έφτασα στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτά που προσφέρω εγω δεν είναι αρκετά ( έτοιμο μείγμα σπόρων, τσαμπί, σουπιοκοκκαλο, άμμος, λαχανικά). Το έτοιμο μίγμα που αγοράζω έχει μια ποικιλία από σποράκια, αλλά τα gouldian δεν χρειάζονται τόσο ποικιλία όσο συγκριμένα σπόρια σε συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα. Βρήκα στην σελίδα του ΠΣΕΠΠ παρά πολλές πληροφορίες, αλλά έχω ερωτήσεις που πιστεύω ότι θα βρω απάντησες εδώ στο φόρουμ.
1. Το καναρινοσπορο είναι το μακρουλό σπορακι; Στο σουπερμάρκετ είδα μια σακουλιτσα που είχε αυτά τα μακρουλά σπορια με το όνομα κεχρι . Εγω το κεχρι το ξέρω ότι είναι το στρογγυλό σπόρο, που έχει τρία χρώματα ( λευκό, κιτρινο , κοκκινο). 
2. Το βόρι είναι το στρογγυλό, είναι το κεχρι;
3. Σπόρια βοτάνων που μπορώ να βρω; Ξέρω μαγαζάκια που είναι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας που πουλάνε βότανα, αλλά σπόρια δεν ξέρω...
4. Να εμπιστεύομαι τα σπόρια με το κιλό; Φαντάζομαι πως αυτά που θέλω εγώ ότι δεν θα τα βρω συσκευασμένα σε 500-1000γρ. Έχω δει στο σουπερμάρκετ, απο ελλινηκες εταιρείες και δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστες είναι.Σίγουρα προτιμάω ελληνικά προϊόντα, ακόμη περισσότερο τα βιολογικά.
5. Εφόσον δεν θα βάλω κανένα ζευγάρι φέτος για αναπαραγωγή, τι διατροφή πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν; Μπορώ να δώσω την διατροφή συντήρησης ή όταν είναι η εποχή ζευγαρώματος την αντίστοιχη διατροφή; Σκέφτομαι πως δίνοντας την τελευταία, αυτά θα μπούνε στην προετοιμασία ζευγαρώματος.
6. Μπορώ να δώσω συγχρόνως και σπιρουλινα ( ή καπια άλλη είδος φύκι)σε φρέσκια αυγοτροφη και γύρη στην άμμο; Είναι υπερβολικό ή αυτά περνούν όσο έχουν ανάγκη;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Κριστινα. 

1* Ο καναρινοσπορος ειναι το λεγομενο (ασπουρι) το μακρουλο σπορακι. 

2* Το βορι ειναι η λεγομενη παπαγαλινη. 

3* Σε επιλεγμενα Pet shops - e shops , σε ειδη με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα. 

4* Να εμπιστευεσαι οτι εμπιστευονται οι περισσοτεροι. συσκευασιας η και του κιλου , εαν ειναι καθαροι απο σκονη και καλα προφυλαγμενοι , ειναι απλα μια χαρα. 

5* Η διατροφη συντηρησης ειναι οτι τους δινουμε ολο τον χρονο , εκτος απο την εποχη που κανουμε την διατροφικη προετοιμασια. 
Στην "συντηρηση" δινουμε κλασικη ποσοτητα τροφης , αναλογα τα γραμμαρια ανα ειδος πτηνου. αυγοτροφη 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα, full χορταρικα και λαχανικα. στην αναπαραγωγης τα δινουμε ολα full. 

6* Σπιρουλινες και full καλουδια , καλυτερα μονο κατα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο , που τα πουλια θα χρειαστουν την extra ενεργεια τους. αλλιως θα μας γινουν χοντρομπαλακια.

Τα Gouldian θελουν καλη διατροφη. 

Στον δικο μου αλητακο δινω το κλασικο μειγμα για το ειδος του. του κιλου ειναι αλλα ειναι πεντακαθαρο. Millet , αυγοτροφη , πολλα λαχανικα και φρουτα. επισης πολλα μπανακια , τα βοηθαει να χαλαρωνουν. 

Ο ηλιος παιζει επισης σημαντικο παραγοντα. σε ολα τα ειδη. (βιταμινη D).

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα δες λιγο αυτο
*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*και αυτο και πες μου ποια σπορια ακριβως ψαχνεις επιπλεον 

Βορι λενε το μιλλετ 

Σπορια ποικιλια βρισκεις σε διαδικτυακα eshop για πουλια και καποια εχουν και κανονικο μαγαζι και πας απο κοντα

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, Δημήτρη! Είναι όντως πουλιά που θέλουν πολύ προσοχή στην διατροφή τους. Είναι, θα το'λεγα αρχοντικά πουλιά που θέλουν ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Τόσο ευγενικά και τόσο ευαίσθητα! Τα τρία απο τα τέσσερα είναι μεταλλαγμένα και από τι κατάλαβα έχουν ακόμη πιο πολύ ανάγκη από την σωστή τροφή.
Με τον Ήλιο έχουμε θέμα τώρα το χειμώνα. Όταν έχει καλό ήλιο και θερμοκρασία πάνω από 20 τα βγάζω έξω . Τα προσέχω ιδιαίτερα γιατί πέρυσι κρύωσαν τα πρώτα δύο που αγόρασα και παραλίγο να τα χάσω. Και μπάνιο φοβάμαι να τα βάλω μέσα στο σπίτι, άσχετα αν τους έχω αναμμένο το κλιματιστικό ( όχι να χτυπάει πάνω στα πουλιά φυσικά.

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, η διατροφή τους βασίζεται ( απο τι διάβασα ) σε καναρινοσπορο και βορι ( και των τριών χρημάτων). Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μέρος της διατροφής πριν την αναπαραγωγή και κατά την διάρκεια. Το μίγμα σπόρων βοτάνων είναι: σικαλι, σπόροι από φαλαρίδα, μαύρο μαρουλιού, άσπρου μαρουλιού, παπαρούνας, νιζελ, ρουπσεν, κάνναβης . Κάποια από τα σπόρια τα ξέρω και είναι εύκολο να βρω, κάποια δεν τα ήξερα.

----------


## lagreco69

Μεταλλαγμενα εννοεις υβριδια ? 

Εχεις καπου φωτογραφιες ? 

Τα Gouldians ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα σε αερα και ειδικα στο κρυο. 

Θελουν πολυ προσοχη. 

Εγω τα εχω μειμωνα - καλοκαιρι εξω. αλλα εχω δωσει και 480 ευρω για διαφανες καθετες τεντες σιλικονης. το μπαλκονι ειναι ο πιο ζεστος χωρος του σπιτιου τον χειμωνα.

----------


## jk21

με ειχε καλυψει ο Δημητρης αλλα ειχα ανοιξει την δημοσιευση νωριτερα και δεν ειδα την απαντηση του ....



καναρινοσπορο και μιλλετ ,μονο αν δινεις ποτε ποτε και καμμια αυγοτροφη και φυσικα χορταρικα οπως η ροκα και η γλυστριδα που εχουν ω3 αλλα θα ελεγα να εχεις και λιγο λιναροσπορο παντα (ελαχιστο σαν φθηνο με ω3 που σε μη μεγαλες ποσοτητες ακομα και στη συντηρηση ειναι οκ  ) ή ακομα καλυτερα κανναβουρι αν το τρωνε (στα παραδεισια ενα 5 % ειναι υπεραρκετο ) 

για αναπαραγωγη σιγουρα ο μαρουλοσπορος  ,το νιζερ ,η κια ,η καμελινα ,η περιλλα ειναι καλες προσθηκες οχι ομως υπερβολες 

ο Μαρουλοσπορος ειναι ακριβως αλλα το καλοκαιρι εχει παντου στη φυση αγριομαρουλο lactusa serriola με αντιστοιχης αξιας σπορο να δινεις σε κλαδια να τσιμπανε μονα τους


και ζωχο σε κλαδια μπορεις να δινεις αυτη την εποχη να τρωνε το σπορο που ειναι στο μπουμπουκι οταν κλεισει το ανθος

----------


## Cristina

Απο την έτοιμη τροφή που τους δίνω είμαι ικανοποιημένη ( βλέποντας ότι την τρώνε τα πουλί όλα, σε σχέση με άλλα που δοκίμασα, όλα συσκευασμένα). Έχει σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα βόρι ( και από τα τρία χρώματα), καναρινοσπορο, λίγο νιζερ και ένα είδος βορι πολύ ψηλό ( μου μοιάζει με τα σποράκια απο το τσαμπί). Πάνω στην σακούλα έχει ένα gouldian και μια ζέβρα  και είναι της versele laga , tropical finches prestige , χωρίς μπισκότα χρωματιστά μέσα. Σκεφτόμουν μήπως δεν είναι τα κατάλληλα σπορια σε αυτή την αναλογία...ή πιο πολύ μετράει να έχουν και την αυγοτροφη, κάθε μέρα τα λαχανικά και της πρασινάδες;

----------


## jk21

καλη ειναι για συντηρηση 

panicum ειναι το μικρο μιλλετ 

θα προτιμουσα λιναρι αντι νιζερ αλλα οκ ειναι απλα θα την ενισχυα με λιγο λιναρι και λιγο κανναβουρι   απο 2 % στο καθενα απο τη στιγμη που εχει και νιζερ .Στην αναπαραγωγη ή το ντυσιμο στην πτεροροια  λιγο εξτρα κανναβουρι ή κια ή καμελινα και δεν χρειαζεσαι κατι αλλο εκτος απο μια καλη συνταγη αυγοτροφης αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια

----------


## Cristina

Δημήτρη , για να μην πω καμία χαζομάρα...υβρίδια αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι αποτέλεσμα ζευγαρώματος του gouldian με άλλη ράτσα... Αν είναι έτσι, δεν είναι υβρίδια.
Εγω έχω ένα αρσενικό με κοκκινο κεφάλι και πράσινη πλάτη ( red headed normal), ένα άλλο αρσενικό pastel, και σου θηλυκές κιτρινοσωμα ( yellow bodied) , η μια με κιτρινη μάσκα και λευκό στήθος και η άλλη με σπαστή λευκή μάσκα και πορφυρό στήθος.
Φωτογραφίες έχω , αλλά πρέπει να τις ψάξω...στο κινητό δεν κράτησα . Αύριο θα βάλω.

----------


## lagreco69

Αρα δεν ειναι υβριδια. 

Ο δικος μου μπακουρακος ειναι yellow bodied. 

Ανυπομονω !! για τις φωτογραφιες.  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Επομένως, κύριε Δημήτρη, συνεχίζω με αυτή και να βάζω επιπλέον και τα σποράκια που μου είπατε. Αυτό το νιζερ...τρέλα τα πουλιά με αυτό! Η ζέβρες το πρώτο που ψάχνουν να φάνε αυτό είναι! Και τα gouldian το ίδιο. Όλα βασικά. 
Κανναβούρι δεν δοκίμασα μέχρι τώρα να δώσω.

----------


## Cristina

Βρήκα μια περσινή.

----------


## lagreco69

Και πουλαροι !!! και κλουβαρα .  :Love0034: 

Διαλεξε μια ομορφη θηλυκια και στειλε τη μου στην Πατρα.  χαχαχαχα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Φαίνεται και η σταρινα στο βάθος ( αυτή είναι υβρίδιο), είναι πιο νταρντάνα απο το αρσενικό. Τι τραβάει ο καημένος!!!  :Happy: 
Η κλούβα είναι πτήσεως. Έχουν χώρο!!!! Δεν με αφήνουν τα αρσενικά να τους πάρω τις γυναίκες!! Μαλώνουν ήδη μεταξύ τους με την εποχή ζευγαρώματος... Κελαηδάνε ο ένας στον άλλον!
Του χρόνου θα βάλω να ζευγαρώσουν. Το πιο όμορφο κορίτσι θα έρθει στην Πάτρα!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !!! εχεις λογο να μην τα ζευγαρωσεις φετος; 


το νιζερ ειναι η σοκολατιτσα των πουλιων .Τους αρεσει γιατι ειναι λιπαρο ,αλλα δεν ειναι και ο καλυτερος λιπαρος σπορος .Υπαρχουν και καλυτεροι θρεπτικα αλλα τα παιδια δεν τα αφηνουμε χωρις σοκολατα ... απλα δεν κανει να τρωνε πολλες !


μπορεις να προχωρησεις ανετα σε αναπαραγωγη  με 

συχνη χρηση χορταρικων   και λαχανικων  οπως πχ ο αρακας ή η πιπερια 

σταδιακη ενισχυση της αυγοτροφης , με απλες εως πιο συνθετες συνταγες αναλογα με τα γουστα σου ,ετοιμες προς προταση 

με μιγμα σπορων για αναπαραγωγη να μην εχει μονο 1.5 % σαν αυτο που εχεις ,αλλα να ανεβαινει στο 5 εως 8 % αναλογα αν εχεις παχουλα πουλια ή οχι αντιστοιχα 

και φυσικα σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι 

Οταν εχουν νεοσσους , μεγαλωνουν ανετα με αυγοτροφη αλλα αν θες υπαρχουν και κατεψυγμενα σκουληκια στο εμποριο της http://topinsect.net/Home-3p1.php  με τα buffalo ιδανικη επιλογη για μενα

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστω ,κύριε Δημήτρη! Έχουμε σκουληκάκια απο τον ******** .
Δεν τα βάζω φέτος γιατί πρώτα θα ήθελα να είναι σε ηλικία πάνω των 1,5-2 χρόνια ( είναι και λίγο επικίνδυνα προς να παρατάνε τα μωρα αν είναι πολύ νεαροί οι γονείς), το πρώτο ζευγάρι είναι 2 ετών, το άλλο είναι πιο μικρό...και δεύτερον γιατί μάλλον θα φύγουμε στο εξοχικό για το Πάσχα και δεν γίνεται να τα ενοχλήσω με το ταξίδι . Του χρόνου αν είμαστε καλά..
Το σουπιοκοκκαλο το λιώνουν!! Και άμμο με όστρακα! 
Κάρβουνο που είδα πως είναι καλό να έχουν στην άμμο να βάλω;

----------


## Cristina

> Να τα χαιρεσαι !!! εχεις λογο να μην τα ζευγαρωσεις φετος; 
> 
> 
> το νιζερ ειναι η σοκολατιτσα των πουλιων .Τους αρεσει γιατι ειναι λιπαρο ,αλλα δεν ειναι και ο καλυτερος λιπαρος σπορος .Υπαρχουν και καλυτεροι θρεπτικα αλλα τα παιδια δεν τα αφηνουμε χωρις σοκολατα ... απλα δεν κανει να τρωνε πολλες !
> 
> 
> μπορεις να προχωρησεις ανετα σε αναπαραγωγη  με 
> 
> συχνη χρηση χορταρικων   και λαχανικων  οπως πχ ο αρακας ή η πιπερια 
> ...



Μια απλή συνταγή που βρήκα για τα gouldian έχει: νιφάδες σιταριού, μάγια, μέλι, χονδρο ριζαλευρο, αυγά. Μήπως είναι πολύ απλή; Έχω δει στο φόρουμ πιο πλούσια σε υλικά. Κάνουν για όλα τα πουλιά;

----------


## jk21

να κανεις αυτη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*


με προσθηκη κινοα (εχει εκει που παιρνεις τα σκουληκια ) 2 κουταλιες της σουπας εξ αρχης στο γαλα  ,γιατι και θρεπτικη ειναι και δινει καλυτερη υφη !

δες τη διαδικασια και εδω 




κανει το κανονικο το γαλα .δεν χρειαζεται χωρις λακτοζη και γινεται και με φρεσκο οκ 

αν δεν σου την μαθουν και δεν γινεται αποδεκτη ετσι (ελαχιστες τετοιες περιπτωσεις αν δεις το θεμα σε οσους προσπαθησαν )  τοτε τριβεις ενα μερος αυγοτροφης με ενα μερος τριμμενη φρυγανια ή τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης και γινεται φουλ αφρατη σιγουρα αποδεκτη 

η αρχικη εχει 29 % πρωτεινη για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων ιδανικη και με χαμηλα λιπαρα .Με την προσθηξη φρυγανιας παει στο 22 χοντρικα και παλι ειναι μια χαρα 


ή κανεις αυτη 

*Η ιδανική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και για όλα τα πουλιά*

χωρις να ειναι απαραιτητα και τα τρια μερης της ή ολα τα προσθετα υλικα 

ή κανεις κατι απλουστερο  *Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*


αλλα εξισου καλο !





δεν θεωρω οτι πρεπει να περιμενεις απο θεμα ηλικιας ,την επομενη χρονια . Ειδικα αν ρυθμισεις το φωτισμο να παει 14 ωρες σταδιακα οταν γυρισεις απο το πασχα ή τα εχεις εξω ,το Μαιο θα ερθουν σε φουλ πυρωμα και οχι νωριτερα . Τα ιδια λεγανε και για τις καρδερινες αλλα μια χαρα ζευγαρωνουν και νωριτερα .Αρκει να εχουν κλεισει μεχρι τοτε 10 μηνες ζωης

----------


## kostas karderines

Χριστίνα μπράβο για το πολύ ωραίο θέμα που άνοιξες! Όσο για τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια αν και δεν ξέρω τίποτα γι αυτά είναι πανέμορφα και ιδιαίτερα!!!να τα χαίρεσαι.....

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κώστα! Τόσο όμορφα που είναι άλλο τόσο ευαίσθητα ! Χωρίς την σωστή διατροφή χάνουν αυτά τα όμορφα χρωματιστά φτερά. Γι αυτό είπα να το ψάξω παραπάνω.

----------


## Cristina

Ζωχους με λουλούδια που μπορώ να βρω;  Γενικά χορτάρια που κάνουν να φάνε τα πουλιά. Αν ήμουν στο εξοχικό ήταν εύκολα.Εδώ...

----------


## jk21

γεματη η φυση !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Παντου εχει παντου ακομα και στο τσιμεντο βγαινουν

----------


## Cristina

Όπου πάω και κοιτάζω βλέπω μόνο περδικάκι ,  που είμαι αλλεργική ... Μάλλον έβλεπα πάντα αυτό που προσπαθούσανα αποφεύγω!.  :winky: 
Θα ανοίξω καλύτερα τα μάτια μου!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

*

Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*
περδικακι ειπες;





οτι θα δεις στο θεμα σε φυτα ,μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις και σε gouldian

----------


## Cristina

Και έχει εδώ κάτω στο δρόμο!!!! Για ολόκληρο σμήνο πουλιών!! Θα βάλω γάντι και θα μαζέψω. Πλύσιμο μόνο με νερό ή να τα αφήσω και σε νερό με ξύδι για κάποια λεπτά;
Θα ρίξω μια ματιά τώρα στα φυτά που μου είπατε, κύριε Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

ασε τα περδικακια  . μην εχεις και κανενα θεμα .ουτε εγω βαζω .ζωχους κοιτα ,εχει παντου ή και τσουκνιδες ειδικα με σπορο 

και αλσηνη αν εχεις σε καμμια γλαστρα , θα σου την τρωνε ολοκληρη

----------


## Cristina

:Happy:  

Αλσηνη δεν έχω, αλλά τσουκνίδα θα βρω. Και σταμναγκαθι θα τους βάλω!!! Έχουν να γίνουν  σούπερ πουλιά!!

----------


## Cristina

βρηκα μερικες φωτο ακομη...

----------


## Cristina

χτες μάζεψα τα από κατω φυτά . ήταν η πρωτη τους επαφη και τα περισσότερα φοβόντουσαν. σιγα σιγα θα τα μάθουν!

----------


## jk21

το τελευταιο ειναι αγριοζωχος urospermum picroides ! Σουπερ ! τα πρωτα ζιζανια της κατηγοριας των αγριων δημητριακων .Ισως βρω αργοτερα τα ονοματα τους

----------


## Cristina

Είχα βρει και ζωχους, αλλά είχαν παράσιτα και τα πέταξα!
Σαν να γύρισα πίσω στο χρόνο, στο πρώτο έτος , που μαζεύαμε φυτά!!
Έχω γίνει σαν λαγωνικό! Κοιτάζω παντού στο δρόμο για πρασινάδες!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν τα παρασιτα που λες ,ηταν η γνωστη μελιγκρουλα (μαυρη ή πρασινη ) 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...BA%CF%81%CE%B1



μαλλον τα στερησες απο τον καλυτερο και θρεπτικοτερο μεζε ! οταν θα εχουν μωρα ,οπου βρεις ζωχο με μελιγκρα ,τον δινεις αμεσως !

----------


## Cristina

Ναι. Μελίγκρα είχαν!!! Απο τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

*Hordeum murinum  Αγριοκριθαρο  !!!*


*bromus  ,  βρωμος*

----------


## Cristina

Αγόρασα ειδικό μείγμα σπόρων για να βάλω  να φυτρώσουν.
Τα έχω βάλει απο βραδύς σε κρύο νερό και το πρωί τα σούρωσα, τα ξεπλυνα καλά και τα ξαναέβαλα μέσα στο βάζο που το έχω καλυμμένο με χαρτί κουζίνας. Τα έχω ξεπλένει καλά 3 φορές σήμερα . Να τα αφήνω μέχρι να βγάλουν ρίζες; 
Εδώ στο φόρουμ που διάβασα τον τρόπο προετοιμασίας φυτρων δεν χρησιμοποιείται χλωρίνη στο ξέπλυμα. Είχα πολλές αμφιβολίες για την χλωρίνη.

----------


## jk21

οταν δεν εχεις που να σπρωξεις πια το ρουπσεν (καφεκοκκινος σπορος brassica rapa  , campestris )  , τον κανεις βασικο στα μιγματα για φυτρα .... οι εταιριες ειναι πολυμηχανες !


εχεις δει βιντεο διαφημισης φιλτρων νερου που συγκεντρωνεται το χλωριο  ολοκληρης λεκανης οταν ριξει καποιος μεσα ελαχιστα λαχανικα; καποια στιγμη καποιος σκεφτηκε να προτεινει απολυμανση των φυτρων με απολυμαντικα νερου , πιστευοντας οτι αφου η εταιρια δινει με ασφαλεια δοσολογια του απολυμαντικου στο λιτρο για να πινουν τα πουλια ,αμα ριξουμε εκει τα σπορια για απολυμανση ολα θα ναι μια χαρα και θα μπορεσει να σπρωξει μπολικα απολυμαντικα που πουλουσε .... η ημιμαθεια ομως ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας ... τα σπορια λιγων γραμμαριων απορροφουν απολυμαντικο για 1 λιτρο ....  το καθε οξυ οταν βρει οργανικη υλη πεφτει πανω της σαν μαγνητης ...


Χριστινα αν τα σπορια δεν ειναι μπαγιατικα ,το απλο καθαρο νερακι με πιεση ,ειναι το καλυτερο απολυμαντικο και ηδη εχει χλωριο σε μικρες ανεκτες ποσοτητες

----------


## Cristina

Ναι,  την είδα. Εγω πάντως δεν θα έτρωγα τίποτα που το έχω περάσειμε χλωρίνη,. Όπως είπατε έχει ήδη χλωρίνη . Την  φοβόμουν την χλωρίνη. Το παρακάνουμεμε όλα αυτά τα αντιμικροβιακα και μετά , να και οι αλλεργίες!
 Αφού τα ξεπλένω καλά, καλά και το κάνω συχνά, τα σποράκια δεν είναι μπαγιάτικα πιστεύω πως δεν θα κάνω κάτι κακό.
Να αφήσω να βγάλει παραπάνω φύτρες και ρίζες;

----------


## jk21

θελει λιγο ακομα .Σε καποια δεν εχει πεταξει ουτε ριζιδιο ακομα .Δεν χρειαζεται φυσικα να μεγαλωσουν

----------


## Cristina

Υπάρχει βελτίωση στο πτέρωμα των gouldian! Με την χρήση σπόρων που είπαμε στην αρχή της συζήτησης, λαχανικά φρέσκα , αυγό βραστό, αυγοτροφη, μείγμα ξερών βοτάνων, βιταμινών ( muta vit) είδα επιτέλους τα πουλάκια μου να αλλάξουν αλλά και να γεμίζουν με πτερά!! 

Μια απο τα gouldian δεν είχε περάσει πτερορροια, όσο και περίεργο σας φαίνεται! Την έχω απο τον Δεκέμβριο του 14, έχει χάσει κάποια πτερά και δεν ξαναγέμισε. Απο το κεφάλι το περιμένεις, αφού τα πουλιά χάνουν πρώτα απο το κεφάλι προς την ουρά και γεμίζουν απο την ουρά προς το κεφάλι και αν δεν έχει ο οργανισμός αποθέματα, το κεφάλι μένει καραφλό. Το παθαίνουν συχνά τα gouldian και δεν φταίει η έλλειψη ιωδίου, όπως πίστευα, αλλά πολλές φορές η έλλειψη βιταμινών και αμινοξέων. Η θηλυκιά που έλεγα πριν είχε κενά στο κεφάλι πολύ καιρό, πάνω από χρόνου και από τότε που την πήραμε της πέσανε και τα πτερά τα πολύ μακριά που έχουν και δεν ξαναβγήκαν. Τώρα, για πρώτη φορά βλέπω πως χάνει πολλά πτερά και περιμένω να γεμίσει να γίνει κουκλί! 
Ήθελα απλώς να πω ότι δεν αρκεί μόνο σποράκια και που και που μαρούλι. Χρειάζεται διάβασμα, συμβουλές και επιμονή ( να μάθουν αυτά τα πουλιά να φάνε και άλλα απο αυτά που έχουν μάθει) και τα πουλάκια θα είναι πρώτα γεμάτα υγεία και δεύτερον όμορφα!

----------

